# Incredible thirst



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I just need to lose about ten pounds, and I've been doing Weight Watchers and some exercise. What's aggravating me is the THIRST! I could drink a bathtub full of water. Is this common for being on a diet?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Check your sodium intake first.

Also, it's good to drink a lot of water. I aim for 8 glasses.

If the thirsty feeling doesn't stop, check with your doctor. Are you a diabetic?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No, not diabetic. Had a checkup just a couple of months ago. Keeping the weight under control is partly an attempt to avoid adult onset diabetes. Both my mom and my grandmother became very heavy and had that.

Hadn't thought about the salt. I had popcorn last night from the little local theater. I bet that's today's thirst problem.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you drink soda, including diet soda, you are consuming a lot of sodium.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Type I diabetes (autoimmune attack on pancreas, rather than peripheral sugar resistance) can have abrupt onset at any age.

Even though you have been checked recently if this persists more than a day or two you should go be rechecked for diabetes.


----------



## Heidi's_Goats (Mar 21, 2007)

Most likely thirst means dehydration. In order to loose weight it is recommended to drink at least 96 oz (12 c.)/day. That is to help flush your kidneys I believe. Anyway, keep drinking that water, especially in this heat.

I wish I was thirsty. I try to get my liquids through ice cream. *L*


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Maybe it's the exercise-if you are more active than you were & now it's summer...

Patty


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

> Also, it's good to drink a lot of water


no it isnt, unless you are sweating like a racehorse all day.

overconsumption of water can lead to all kinds of nasty repercussions.


----------

